# Chaos across Asagon



## Darrakas (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah, this is a story-fied version of my campaign I'm currently running with my group. It is my first campaign as DM, and although i worked long and hard on plot I still consistently think something is lacking. but anyway figured i'd give it a shot and share the story thus far.... There wasn't much between character dialog in game so I'm writting out the story without it except at some crucial parts from NPCs,. enjoy.


----------



## Darrakas (Feb 10, 2009)

*..*

ACT I: It begins

It was a shining day in the city of Pallas Palor. The golden city gleamed in the noon-day sun and the city's citizenry were far out and about far more than usual. Today was a day full of anticipation and preparation for this day was the eve of the centennial festival! In one sunrise the grand, holy city would be 200 years old. The vendors and entertainers were already making their preparations in the square.
The festival was the only thing keeping the people of Pallas Palor's morale high, with the entire military called off to aid the human commonwealths war on the undead legions in Mainelen, many loved ones were missing but this day was a day of hope and the next would take their minds far away from their woes.
It was on this day that a group of travelers entered the city among the many crowds of farmers and travelers going through the gates of the sun that day. These travelers were far from ordinary despite their appearance; 2 small children led by a teenager that wasn't quite human, and being followed by something small bundled in rags. The guise of children easily slipped them past guards and into the city. One of the 2 children, the boy, Muttered something to the others and wandered off toward the crown jewel of the city; the temple. The other 3 found a dry inn and rested after their long journey.
Early the next morning Kir'sen, elvish guard captain of Pallas Palor, awoke as usual in his quarters and reported for duty. He was assigned to take a rookie guard; Kirall, to the northwall of the city and patrol. Kir'sen was glad to be away from the noise and bustle of the festival, not to mention the peoples' xenophobia of late, elves being distrusted. He figured he could practice his magic today, elemental magic having always been his Forte. It had gotten him to captain against the animosity of many of the city's officials. He took the easily excited Kirall to the northen wall and began patrols as usual. Kirall could be annoying, his consistent nagging and asking Kir'sen for tales of his days back as a simple guard (when he broke up a crime syndicate) didn't bother Kir'sen much, but he would've prefered quiet.
The sun rose on pallas palor, the man had waited for it for hours. The golden sheen of it's light on the city stung his eyes. It cast off the shadows of the corner in which he had waited. There he stood an average sized humanoid made to seem far larger by his Black plate armor, and helm crafted in the visage of a demon. There was a disturbing, malign presence about him. The others in the tavern had been wary of him all night, he just stood in the corner and waited. At some point a drunken guard had made the misfortune of touching him to prove he was just a suit of armor to another tavern patron. He ended up tossed across the room, with a broken arm. With the sun up he could finally go to this festival. His master Syiss insisted something big was about to happen. The black knight left the tavern.

more later.


----------

